# 4-Year-Old Catches 15-Inch Piranha



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

James Weaver caught a 15-inch piranha in the Conestoga River.



The river is much colder than the warm water environment piranhas generally favor.



Authorities said the fish may have been a household pet that was released when it grew too large for comfort. 

http://www.nbc10.com/slideshow//news//4671171/detail.html?qs=;s=1;p=/news/;dm=ss;w=400


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

WOW a piranha. Don't see people catching those every day :lol:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is an effort underway to build a nationwide network of people who will take in unwanted fish, in order to discourage people from releasing them. It's part of the Habitatitude program. If you'd like some free fish, hook up with all your LFS's and volunteer. Soon you should start seeing habitatitude posters in local stores.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The problem is not always finding someone to take them it is finding smart owners to start with. I have heard of people releasing their fish instead of even checking with the local petstore because they dont want the store to profit off of their fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Huh. Amazing.


----------

